# Trend TRENDIUM Fishfinder Q5 Echolot



## Udo-77 (28. Juni 2012)

Hi @ all!
Wollte mal fragen ob jemand mit diesem Funkecholot erfahrungen hat?
*Trend* TRENDIUM Fishfinder Q5 Echolot!

Bzw. ob es was taugt?


Gruß
Udo


----------



## Dragonskin24 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Trend TRENDIUM Fishfinder Q5 Echolot*

Ich greif das nochmal auf ,
Das Ding ist in nem Baitboat verbaut welches ich mir zulegen will. Hat jemand Infos dazu ? Kann man damit aufzeichnen damit mal ne Karte erstellen kann ?


----------



## trollmänchen (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Trend TRENDIUM Fishfinder Q5 Echolot*

Würde ich die Finger von lassen. 

Schau mal hier - 


http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Yaris-Trendium-Baitboat-Fishfinder-Q5-Echolot_2446.html

Ist wohl ohne GPS und anderen Hilfsmitteln und wird auch wohl nicht mehr hergestellt. 

Gruß Trollmänchen


----------

